# anyone from brooklyn?



## Nik555 (Jan 11, 2008)

anyone from brooklyn?


----------



## Onyc17 (May 21, 2009)

i'm from brooklyn


----------



## verytired (Aug 14, 2009)

yea im from brooklynn


----------



## UrbanUrbane (Jul 31, 2006)

Queens!


----------



## JulesC (May 26, 2010)

UWS! But ill go anywhere!


----------

